# Rear Control Arm Bolts



## 64phil (Nov 23, 2007)

1964 Tempest 326 ci

Does anyone know where I can buy new rear control arm bolts (upper and lower)? I can't seem to find them in the PY catalogue. Not sure if they are standard bolts since they have a machined shoulder just under the head. Although I was able to eventually get mine off, the threads on the exposed end are very rusty.

Also, mine did not have any washers under the nuts. Is this correct?

Phil


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I bought mine from Ames Performance, and there are no washers used during install.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

have you tried in all the catalogs casue ive seen them in there


----------



## NOGTO (Dec 27, 2008)

Year One and Ames, you can find them online


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

NOGTO said:


> Year One and Ames, you can find them online


I can't speak from experience about buying from Year One. I've read enough about their shipping costs and back orders over the years to not even try it. Ames is reasonable on shipping and FAST. Call to confirm the part is in stock and place the order over the phone. I always get my parts in 3-4 days and I'm a looooong way from them.


----------



## 64phil (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks guys. I'll try Ames.

Phil


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

Ames does have them. $6 a bolt. (I think they charge another $1.50 for a nut??) I picked up a couple yesterday at Carlisle. PY has them too but they're more expensive last time I looked.
Mike


----------

